# Off season



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

What should the clips do during the off season? I think they should make a run for dampier and send off ely and drobnjak.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Hmmm, I'm with you on sending off Drob's and Ely.. But, I'm dead set against bringing in Dampier.. Honestly, we've got the perfect Center rotation to play with against the big's(Kaman) and small-ball(Wilcox).. Atleast it seem's that way to me, plus adding the Dampier and his contract would piss away any real chance's at improving/solidifying our guard rotation.

This would be my summer schedule if I was Elgin and DTS  

1. Determine if acquiring Kobe is realistic or just a pipe dream
2. Leave Ely unprotected for the expansion draft
3. Look into re-signing Q, but not for a penny more than Maggs
4. Re-sign Simmons
5. Let Dools.. Moore.. Overton and Barnes walk
6. Look into trading Drobs and Jaric to Portland or Miami
7. Draft a solid "two way" point in the mold of Jack or D.Williams
8. Bring Sofo back from the cold and let him learn his trade


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

i'm all for what u jus said but i think bringin Jack or D.Williams wont be as good as bringing Gordan,Telfair, or duhon


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Gordon's about as clutch as you get, but I'm not completely sold on him handling the responsibility of running the show from the jump.. Should Telfair declare, he'd be nice but I doubt he'll be on the board when we pick.. Plus, Jack and Williams are hand's down better distributer's.. finisher's and overall point's, and are only 2 or 3 year's older than Telfair.. Duhon is the sexy pick IMO cuz he's a winning Dukie.. But, the fact remain's that his J is trash and he turn's the ball over way too much for a senior.. Just my opinion though.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I would love it if we got Dampier he is a very underrated center..Also we need a PG dont matter where we get it draft/trade what ever but dont trade Maggette to get one if we have to trade Kaman/Ely/Jaric whatever just get a PG..


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Trading Kaman would be pointless IMO.. 7 footer's like Kaman, who can actually ball don't come along too often.. A prime example of what could go wrong would be Soft Chew Kandi.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

It would nice to get a second round pick for Ely instead of exposing him to the draft. There are a couple of players who would be worth trying a second round pick on. 

Early second
SG/PG
Definetly Luke Jackson for his shot, nice assist #'s, and versatility(1 or 2), and free throw shooting. 
.488 FG%	.862 FT%	.440 3P%

Victor Khryapa SF
Had a nice profile on NBADraft.net. Also would be a nice shotblocker off the bench.
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/victorkhryapa.asp

Mid to late second
SG
Kevin Martin for a shooter of the bench. House is clutch but Martin is 6-7 and can face up against 2 guards better.
474 FG%	.817 FT%	.336 3P%

Timmy Bowers
PG
Senior point who is rated low enough now that we might could get him as a nondrafted free agent. He had a nice scouting report on the ESPN website and cool stats overall. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=2904


Is there someway we could work out and an agreement with a european team so a player could play there and we still retain them? I know if they get drafted we have their rights, but what about non drafted?



This offseason I would like us to like everyone said get a point guard. Preferrably the best playmaker, with a high basketball IQ, who can penetrate and shoot when needed. Whoever out of Harris, Gordon,Telfair etc doesn't need that many touches. 

Also some more shotblocking or a shot altering player. Like one poster suggested getting Miles. I know we can't get him but I feel that's one thing we did not replace Miles and then Odom's shot blocking numbers at the small forward position. I love Maggette and Simmons, but if theyre not blocking shots either Wilcox needs to get more blocks or the refs need to call fewer fouls on Kaman's clean blocks when Brand isn't on the floor.

The last three things would be more defense from the shooting guard position period, to continue our excellent free throw shooting and to get rid of Drobjnak.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I completely agree about taking a nice long look at Viktor Khryapa, he's a super defender (even though SGs and smaller players give him some trouble). Tony Allen is another 2nd rounder I'd like; if he can play some point there's no reason why he can't be a poor man's Dwayne Wade IMO. Luke Jackson, though will snatched up by Indy (Bird loves him) if he's still there. I also like Kevin Martin and BTW his 3% is decieving, he could shoot in the 40%'s if he didn't take so many bad shots. I also really like Marcelo Huertas, he plays a bit like Steve Nash and could be a very nice backup with his offensive ability (D is his huge weakness).

Ely should be in Charlotte next year, but the Clipps should make it under their terms. I think they could get a 2nd or two (one this year and maybe a future one or cash, DTS loves his cash) for Ely and Dooling (who'd have to be re-signed first).

Right now Kaman, Brand, Wilcox, Maggette, and House are the only untouchables (House because at 825k next year, he's a great clutch player that can't be replaced at that price). I think Jaric is worth keeping right now, but things change. It looks like Q is giving every indication that he'll been in Denver next year (he's playing his hand just like Odom did), so sign-and-trading him there with Slobnjak for #20, the pick owed to them via Orlando, and their '06 1st would be great.

Then they should trade down in the draft. If they have a pick in the 5-9 range they should look to swap with Utah for their two picks (#14, #21) and a future 1st lotto-protected (like the Eddie Griffin trade, Griffin for RJ, Collins and Amrstrong).

That keeps Kaman, Wilcox, Brand, Maggette, House, Jaric, and Simmons, and gives the Clipps roughly 18 mil in cap (which is pleny to sign Kobe, who's deal will start at 15.4 mil unless he re-signs with the Lakers).

The the Clipps should Draft: (in order of preference)
#14: J.R. Smith, Telfair, Nelson, Harris (although I see a the second coming of Dooling in Devin), Marvin Williams
#20: Telfair (who might be here if Portland, Boston and Miami pass on him), Nelson (who might be here if Telfair is taken already), Vujacic, Ukic
#21: Kosta Perovic (if he drops here I'd be shocked but it seems he's dropping), Ha Seung-Jin, David Harrison, Robert Swift
#34: Tony Allen, Dorell Wright, Viktor Khryapa, Marcelo Huertas, Duhon
#35-37: Tony Allen, Dorell Wright, Viktor Khryapa, Marcelo Huertas, Duhon, Kevin Martin

Telfair won't get picked higher than #11, if the Warriors go with a center (as is assumed since Damp is leaving), that leaves the Blazers at #13. The should take Nelson or Telfair, so that leaves Nelson or Telfair at #14. Once Telfair/Nelson get to #14 he's likely to drop big time because of teams with multiple solid PGs in the 15-19 range (and Boston who can't take another PG early so soon). So Telfair or Nelson should be there at #20. 

The Clipps could go into next season with:
PG: Telfair or Nelson, Jaric, Huertas/Duhon 
SG: J.R. Smith, House, Allen/Wright
SF: Maggette, Simmons
PF: Brand, Wilcox, 
C: Kaman, Sofo (signed at 6 years 4.2 mil), Ha

and that's if they can't sign Kobe (if this is the case they have 18 mil to spend on other FAs).

I'd say that team could win about 35 games next year with a vet SG signed (that's without Kobe). With Kobe I think that team could win 48 next year and could be 50 win team in two or three years.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

That seems like the best lineup we can make if we can't get Kobe and Q signs elsewhere. 

With Q coming back while he was still somewhat injured it did seem like he was preparing/planning for not being signed by the Clips. Though two things that I think are good for us are he came back injured and did poorly, and the lack of security for their head coach. With this I can't see what more Denver can offer than us. He won't get more touches, and he won't get that much more of a chance to make the playoffs with the pieces that Portland(Abdur-Rahim) and Utah(salary cap room, 2 first round picks) have to improve their teams.

J.R. Smith's description seems like Pike with more athleticism or Q with less pull up shooting. If all he did was play to his strengths(catch and shoot and dunking) wouldnt that create more ball movement? If he doesn't have a good look,pass it. If he can't make it to the rim after penetration, dish it back out. Does he have the ballhandling to get to the basket off the dribble, and how bad is his passing and defense?

"The Clipps could go into next season with:
PG: Telfair or Nelson, Jaric, Huertas/Duhon 
SG: J.R. Smith, House, Allen/Wright
SF: Maggette, Simmons
PF: Brand, Wilcox, 
C: Kaman, Sofo (signed at 6 years 4.2 mil), Ha"

35 games seems conservative with the West trading Memphis for New Orleans. Although it might not be if Brand and/or Jaric play for their olympic teams and if we get more of the injury bug.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Derelict, to answer your questions about Smith:
I think the best comparison for him would be Ray Allen without the ball handling skills (yet; also he has a larger frame than Allen which helps him when he goes up in the middle). He's a great spot-up shooter, and like Allen has great elevation when he shoots so he can shoot over taller defenders. His D is a bit weak, but every highschooler's is at this stage, but he has the potential to be a good enough defender (at least he plays passing lanes well). His ball handling handling could use improvement, but right now he's a better dribbler than Q at least. He can create but rarely looks to pass (a mentality that might just be a consequence of weaker players around him), and his dribble drive ability is decent right now, but with his quickness and first step he should easily improve in that department. He's also a good rebounder for his size, although he definitely doesn't Q's ability and nose for offensive rebounds. If he played to his strengths, he could be a similar player to Ray Allen (keep in mind Ray honed his skills at UConn before reaching the NBA). I'm not in any way saying he will be a 25 PPG scorer, but he could be and I think he's likely to be a nice 14-22 PPG scorer career-wise. 

Comparing this draft to 2000's, Smith is most similar to Q or Mason; the guy picked a little later, but one of the few successful guys. So IMO he's one of the better picks this year regardless of position (as long as it's not too high)


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I almost forgot, instead of Ha, Peter Ramos would be a good pick also in the 20's. I was in PR last April and saw him play and he has improved immensely in the past year from what I've seen recently. Ramos plays like a 7-3 Marcus Camby, the good and the bad (not the injuries though); the bad that goes with the package is the turnover prone-ness when double-teamed, although Ramos is a much better passer.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

A rookie point shouldnt be running the team they need to get a good veteran. The Clips should really look to get Damon Jones. If all they have is a rookie point they wont make the playoffs.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

OT but this season Brand was one game away from qualifying for the rebounds per game and the points per game list.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*let's talk in terms of money:*

Here's a breakdown of the Clippers' cap situation next year:
(in millions)
Brand - $12.056 
Maggette - $6.16
Slobnjak - $2.8125
Kaman - $2.57424
Wilcox - $2.21088
Jaric - $2.1
Ely - $1.7424
House - .825

Qualifying offers:
Dooling - $3.073277
Richardson - 2.562388

Potential offers to Clippers' FAs:
Simmons - .7025469
Barnes - .2378

Brand, Kaman, Maggette, Jaric, Wilcox, and House total to $25.92612 million, or plus Simmons $26.628667 mil.The Suns will have $33.885583 if they rennounce their rights to McDyess and Keyon Clark. If the cap is about 46 million as it should be, that means the Clippers could have $19.37133 mil with Simmons, and without Slobnjak, Ely and Q (assuming Wang's contract is not on the books; there was a team option and he was cut so the Clippers should only have pay out this year's salary to him, but I've seen several sources listing him to be on the books next year), while Phoenix will have about 12.6 mil at the most (although rennouncing McDyess might not happen)...And Kobe will cost 15.3 mil from year one (6 years 118 mil)...Which leaves the Clipps with about 4 mil in breathing room for additional FAs.
So there are 4 questions:
Ely? Slobnjak? Dooling? Q?
I'm no longer sure Dooling is worth anything, but perhaps he's worth a 2nd rounder, or maybe some team still sees something in him (which I never did...it was a mistake to take a PG in 2000). Ely is set to be in Charlotte and Q is probably already house shopping in Denver... That leaves Slobo the Caveman's gross salary. Obviously Sterling would like to get something in return for these 4 players, but what? 

Any thoughts on trades to maximize the return on these guys? The only thing I see that the Clipps should really pursue is getting back their pick from Denver, and getting another pick or two from them for Q (there's no point in letting him walk to play for another WC team).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice break down of the money each player will make next year, it really puts a big perspective on everything that the Clippers could do.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Pure Evil:*

With Chad Ford reporting that Elton Brand is being shopped, I smell evil. Brand is tough to trade because of the trade kicker, but I found a loophole, so I'm sure Sterling sees it too. The Clippers could make a trade with the Bobcats including the agreement to leave Elton unprotected in the expansion draft, then Elton could in essence be traded without the trade kickers coming into effect...pure evil, and yet pure genius. 

I don't want to see Elton traded, but if the tradeoff is Kobe it makes sense to me. But I'd have to have a guarantee of getting Kobe to do that...although as I mentioned above I think a manuever to get Kobe can be pulled without moving anyone significant other than Q. 

That brings up the perenial offseason question can Elton Win? And would the Clippers, with Kobe, be any better with Elton at PF than Wilcox and Sofo at PF? Additionally this offseason if Elton does get shipped out, will that upset Maggette? 

Here's an interesting scenario:
Keep in mind this is as farfetched as schemes can get, and yet it could be done without huge trouble.

1) The curse of the Clippers indicates the Clippers will get the first pick in the draft. So say for a moment the Clippers get the first overall pick.
2) Elton Brand is "traded" in the fashion mentioned above, to Charlotte for #4 and a near future 1st (06 or 07).
3) Q is traded to Denver for #21, the pick owed to them, and a a future pick (top 21 protected starting in 06).
4) #4, Slobnjak and Melvin Ely are traded to Atlanta for #6 and #17 and #35.
5) The Clippers pick Okafor (#1), Ben Gordon (#6), Peter Ramos (#17), and Trevor Ariza or Dorell Wright or Christjan Drejer(#35)

That would mean a roster of:
PG: Gordon, Jaric 
SG: Kobe, House
SF: Maggette, Simmons, Ariza or Wright
PF: Okafor, Wilcox, Sofo
C: Kaman, Ramos

the slaries would add up to $29.272667 million excluding Sofo and the rookies (who can be signed after other free agents are signed). That leaves $16.7 million (if the cap is 46 mil) for remaining free agents. WOW! 

Then the Clippers could sign a couple really reliable veterans. A veteran bigman and PG are the needs I see. So my targets would be Ostertag or Keon Clark, and Alston or Arroyo. And that would leave plenty of cap for any maneuvers in the near future (such as taking a large expiring contract with picks for a non-guaranteed contract, like how Denver got the Clippers' pick with Don Reid).

Now that's all pretty farfetched, but wow would that be awesome...it makes the wheels turn and turn...and the best part Sterling would be all for it; it would attract bigger crowds and save more money AND win more games. 

...Oh the possibilities.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

All I am going to say is that the Clippers better NOT trade BRAND!!!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Trade Brand and get rookies they would be horrible. U dont win with rookies. If they traded Brand I would have a hard time trying to watch this team again.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I agree, I don't want to see Brand leave either and definitely not for AI. I think Wilcox and Ely must be traded though, in addition to Slobnjak and Q (and Dooling is he worth a pair of Lebron's shoes ). Sofo is ready for the league, he just can't improve in a league where he won't be physically challenged, and he could be signed long term for very cheap. Jaric could be a nice role-player and if Kobe can't be signed, Jaric could play SG with Gordon at PG; so for now I think it's worth it to keep Jaric. 

Warning: if you don't like long written thoughts on possible scenarios, skip everything below. 



regardless of Kobe signing:
1) trade Chris Wilcox to Boston for #15,#24,#25. Wilcox's value might be down, but in this draft he'd go #4 and could go higher since had he stayed at Maryland, he'd be a graduating senior and could have dominated the last two years. So Ainge looking for PF would be more than willing to trade essentially one useful pick for Wilcox (while 24,25 are nice, they aren't worth much).

2) Trade Q and Slobnjak (and Wang Zhizhi's contracts final year, if it still counts against the Clippers, I was under the impression that the last year was a team option and so doesn't count against the team) to Denver for #20, the pick owed to Denver via Orlando, and a future top21 protected 1st. Q wants to go to Denver, Kiki wants him and some picks will do the trick. This isn't ideal for the Clippers, but they unload some slaries which help (especially if Wang's salary still counts for next year) and get their pick back for 06 (which could be Greg Oden) so it's basically a swap of Q for a #8-#18 range pick, and two #20 range picks and some cap-space. 

3) Trade #5 to Atlanta for #6 and #35. Atlanta wants their hometown boy Josh Smith and the Clippers need Gordon so the Clippers trade down a spot (in the process the Clippers also save some cash and gain a couple of second rounders).

4) Trade Melvin (or "Mervin" if you prefer) Ely and Keyon Dooling to Charlotte for #34, a future 2nd, and the guarantee to not take Jahidi White or Howard Eisley. The Suns won't offer their 1st pick with either of them IMO, so the Clippers offer is more appealing since Ely would be their starting 4 right away.

5) Trade #20, #35, and the future 2nd via Charlotte to New Orleans for their 2004 1st.

Summary of picks:#6,#15,#24,#25,#34
#6: Ben Gordon, #12: Peter Ramos, #25: Marcelo Huertas, #24 Trevor Ariza, are picks that I'd make right away. At #34 I'd target Europeans with no intention of coming to the U.S. anytime soon: Damir Omerhodzic, Viktor Khryapa, Anderson Varejão, Christjan Drejer, Beno Udrih, Luka Bogdanovic, and any guy who drops to here like Sasha Vujacic.

I know Ariza and Huertas at 24,25 are reaching, but I think San Antonio will take Huertas if he's there, and I think Sacramento might take Ariza. Also Ariza is a guy who could be a very valuable role player, even with Kobe. I see a lot of James Posey in him. He's a better athlete than Posey too, but on the negative he's way less experienced than Posey was as a rookie (and he's basically the age of the HS players, 6/30/85). The only thing that could keep Ariza from contributing in a manner similar to Boris Diaw this year, is his asthma. As for Huertas, I hadn't seen him play much, but I saw some tape of him a couple weeks ago and I was blown away. He really does show flashes of Steve Nash. But I want the Clippers to get him for his outside shooting; as a backup PG he could shoot 3's in the 40%'s and he would be a great guy to throw in against tired players since he always plays at a fast pace.

As for Gordon and Ramos, that's obvious. And #34 is a pick that the team just takes a blind swing at. Jaric was drafted in a semi blind swing and became valuable, and perhaps Bogdanovic or Omerhodzic or Drejer could become good role players some day (Bogdanovic's outside shooting coulld make him a Matt Bullard-delux, sort of role player).

Topping that off Sofoklis Schortsanitis is signed for 6 years 4.2 million. That's tremndously cheap, and long term, so if he gets good his locked up until after Elton is a FA; so in the unlikely but possible scenario that Sofo becomes better than Brand, the Clippers can re-sign him without problems.

So the roster and salaries look like: 
PG: Ben Gordon, Marko Jaric, Marcelo Huertas
SG: Eddie House
SF: Corey Maggette, Trevor Ariza, Bobby Simmons,
PF: Elton Brand, Sofoklis Schortsanitis,
C: Chris Kaman, Peter Ramos,
This leaves 4 roster spots available, and the salaries total $24.417787 million without the rookies signed (which effectively is FA signing money) or $29.200287 million including the rookie's contracts (Gordon-$2.0753, Ramos-$1.1727, Ariza-$.7829, Huertas-$.7516). So if the cap is $46 mil, the Clippers have $16.8 mil in cap, and that is enough to sign Kobe. However if Kobe doesn't sign, second on my G/F wishlist would be Rodney White, who can be a good defender and a decent offensive contributer. While this team may be young, Gordon and Huertas should be able to contribute, especially with their outside shooting. Jaric is a nice 3rd guard and would give quality play. Brand and Sofo are 13 feet, 5 inches and 575 pounds of man-beast. And SF is solid with Maggette and Simmons, and Ariza is a nice defender to throw in occasionally and let him develop. Center is the only real concern, Kaman, Ramos and Sofo is a more than potent combo, but Kaman is the veteran of the three, and he has only played one year. If Kaman improves, and Ramos play like he has been lately in PR, the Clipps should have no trouble at center. Additionally if Kobe is signed, the Clipps are left with about 2 mil to sign another FA, and a veteran bigman such as Dale Davis if he'd take it (Dale could really teach the young guys some toughness, and maybe make them get a crazy attitude like him ).

The offseason doesn't neccessarily depend on Kobe, but building around a missing piece and then getting that missing piece is the way championships are won...And if not Kobe this offseason, this puts the Clippers in a situation to make T-Mac a nice offer next year...or perhaps Rodney White could be a nice 3rd scoring option and help the Clippers into the playoffs (I see what Jordan did when he almost took White #1, and I think White could put it together if he started for a blue collar team like the Clipps).

...I need to spend more time away from the Keyboard :dead: :laugh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Summary of picks:#6,#15,#24,#25,#34
> #6: Ben Gordon, #12: Peter Ramos, #25: Marcelo Huertas, #24 Trevor Ariza, are picks that I'd make right away. At #34 I'd target Europeans with no intention of coming to the U.S. anytime soon: Damir Omerhodzic, Viktor Khryapa, Anderson Varejão, Christjan Drejer, Beno Udrih, Luka Bogdanovic, and any guy who drops to here like Sasha Vujacic.


I don't think it will be in the Clippers best interest to have so many draft picks. The Clippers, I believe, don't need to build on rookies anymore. I think the Clippers should focus on trying on getting veterans that can teach the younger players. The Clippers need to try something new and bringing in veterans might be there answer to sucess for next year.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I agree the Clippers are a few veterans away from winning. But if they sign Kobe, they won't have money this offseason to sign them. So getting some young guys and Kobe this season is the most productive thing to do IMO. In any case the vets they need most are a SG, PG, and C. Kobe takes care of SG if he's signed. And all that's left is a cheap veteran bigman (...who is not named Sean Rooks, Cherokee Parks or Olden Polynice). And I really think Jaric, Gordon, Huertas are mature enough to run the point nicely. Also I think Gordon could produce 11-17 points, 4 boards, 5 assists or so and a steal or two right away, and I don't see how any available vet could do better than Jaric (with Troy Hudson being the best after Nash who's way out of price range). Kobe, Elton and Corey are 25,25 and 24, they are all young, but are all 5+ year veterans, and Kobe provides instant veteran leadership. If Kaman puts on another 25 pounds this offseason and works on his level of aggression he could be a 10 and 10 sort of guy next year. Ramos and/or Sofo could be big time wildcards though. Ramos has been playing great in PR lately; he could come in right away and have a huge impact if he gets his mental game in check. And Sofo is off and on all the time, but I think if he came to the U.S. he'd help with rebounding and post-offense right away; however IMO he should spend the offseason and much of next season getting down to 280 and working it lean doing resistance training (this is the type of training that has slimmed Elton down to 250 or so while gaining muscle). There of course are holes, but if Gordon doesn't make rookie mistakes and Kaman bulks up, and Jaric gets and stays healthy, a core of Kobe, Brand, and Maggette could certainly be good. Next year they could definitely make the playoffs, and I'd say two seasons from now they could win a playoff series and work from there. There is no veteran quick fix that I see after adding Kobe. Next offseason however, after Jaric's fate is determined and Gordon has a season under his belt, would be the time to invest the MLE in a solid vet (the FA market is also better in two years). I don't see the point of overpaying the Kevin Ollies of the world to mess up the chance of signing Kobe...If Kobe were not signed, however, along with Roney White, a veteran SG would have to be signed (a guy like Doug Christie)... But I'd prefer that the Clippers take all the risks to get Kobe and have Brand, Maggette and Kaman around him (PG becomes less of a problem too because Kobe handles the ball a lot). I just hope the Clippers don't make the mistake of matching Q's offer from Denver (instead of trading him first) and getting stuck with an overpayed, malcontent SG.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

TheGoods, I really like most of what you said. 

The Q and Drobnjak is great, especially if we can get our pick back and a pick and return with them taking Drobnjak's contract. 

My only problem is that we trade Wilcox for Huertas and Ariza(where did 15 go?). Then we replace him with Sofoklis. It doesn't even out for me for a couple reasons.
1) Sofoklis is a horrible free throw shooter(around 50%).
So if the officials actually do give him a call he's gonna clank half
2) He would be a rookie, and in addition to the officials not seeing him play before he doesn't have the experience providing enough room between him and the shooter to allow the officials to see he's not fouling with the body. 
3)Wilcox is more attractive to a potential free agent than Sofoklis, unless that free agent is european and in the know.
Yes Huertas would be nice, and after reading about Ariza on draftcity.com he sounds great off the bench as well, but not at that high a cost when either one might be available with a second round pick. 

If we don't land Kobe, and he doesn't sign with the suns Rodney White seems like a great pickup. He would provide size against the big small fowards and his shooting percentages look great.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Derelict, #15 was used for Peter Ramos above. Peter is the guy I most want the Clipps to get. If there is one player who could develop into a dominating center in this draft, it's him, plus he has a great attitude.

I think the key difference between Sofo and Wilcox is rebounding though. Sofo is a much better rebounder on both ends. Defensively it might be a toss up, but Sofo has knack for having games with a bunch of steals (he plays passing lanes oddly well for a bigman) and Sofo clearly has a size (bulk, strength)advantage over almost every PF in the league. While Wilcox has the potential to be a great player, his value goes down every year he gets fewer than 30 mpg, but right now the Clippers could still get some value for him (instead of him walking in 2 years). Sofo's end to end speed certainly isn't as good as Wilcox's, but he might be more agile. So there's goods and bads to trading Wilcox, but if Brand is etched in for 36-40 mpg, that only leaves 8-12 mpg at PF and Wilcox really is only suited at PF (playing him at center can sometimes be an advantage on O, but a huge disadvantage on D). Sofo, unlike Wilcox, could manhandle a lot of centers and could play there sometimes. I completely see where you're coming from on this, but Wilcox is going to foul out in 15 minutes anyway, so Sofo getting treated like a rookie won't make much of a difference. But you should also note Sofo plays with NBA physicallity in Europe, where they call fouls on such physical plays. So in the NBA, the plays he gets fouls on, might not be fouls. The only thing keeping him from being at least a good backup is his damn mouth; if he doesn't start eating right and get down to at least 300, he's not much better than Tractor Traylor (although he's a much better defender than the Tractor).


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Personally, I'm all for trading everybody but Maggs.. Kaman.. Wilcox and House!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What do you guys think about trying to sign Steve Nash?


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

If we can't get Kobe, we should move Maggette to SG (to improve the D) and try to get a restricted free agent like Turkoglu or Rodney White. Or a free agent like Kukoc (for the right price) to help distribute the ball and mentor a little. If all that fails we should try to spring a trade for Radmanovic with the Sonics to supplement our shooting. 

Simply, get a shooter, improve the sg defense and hopefully get some picks if Q leaves or someone will trade Ely or Drobnjak.

Would Flip Murray from the Sonics be a good fit? Is Damon Jones off the Bucks as good as his Hoopshype.com profile says?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Damon Jones isn't as good as he sounds. While he's a nice shooter and a decent passer, he's really a 6-4 SG. He has trouble breaking the press and is a weak defender. He would be a nice backup, but I think Jaric makes a better backup. 

Flip Murry would be a terrible guy for the Clipps IMO. He's a good scorer when he's on, but he's extremely streaky and a weak defender at best.

I really like the idea of VladRad, though. *If the Clipps can't get Kobe*, here's a trade the Clipps could swing:
Melvin Ely for VladRad straight up.
VladRad is a guy that could really help the Clipps at SF with his outside shooting, and moving Maggette to SG would be a great defensive move against most teams. Another guy the Clipps could get if Kobe doesn't sign is Tskitshvilli. I'm sure the Nugz would jump on something that's basically Q for Skeeta. And Skeeta is just a more athletic VladRad IMO (and he's a better defender).


Regardless of what the Clippers do with #5, I think the priority should be getting Peter Ramos and Marcelo Huertas. IMO they are both ready to contribute and I really like what the both bring to the table. The question there, is how high will Ramos go; after workouts he could be talked about as a mid lotto pick, if that were the case he could be picked at #5 or the Clipps could trade down a few picks to get him. Huertas, I think, can be a better NBA PG than Gordon. While I like Gordon's shooting ability and athleticism and cool headedness, he lacks a lot of PG skills and he sometimes doesn't play hard enough (because he doesn't exert himself). Huertas is about as good a shooter, and he's definitely a PG, and I love the speed he plays at. One other thing i question about Gordon is, can he shoot without a T-shirt on? I've actually never seen him play without a T-shirt on under his jersey. In the past, there's been a few guys who shot with T-shirts on in college and couldn't shoot without them in the NBA (Toby Bailey is a prime example). 

Youth is not the answer for the Clippers, but I'd be happy to come away from this offseason with Ramos, Huertas, Ariza, to add to the team, regardless of the offseason moves.

Perhaps the Clipps should also explore trading for Grant Hill, if he's healthy. His price tag is cheap right now, and he can still be a player if his ankle is ready. I think Q, Wilcox and Slobnjak could get Hill, #31 and Orlando's 2005 1st pick. That actually could be a great trade for the Clipps is Hill is even half of what he was. Hill is a winner...and Dukie to go with the collection...and he could give the Clipps a winning attitude. There are few guys whom, when given the proper support (that Hill didn't get in Orlando), can motivate a team and help think in the right terms. Hill is one of those guys, as was David Robinson and some other class-acts in the recent past. While it's an expensive and risky proposition, it could payoff big time.

Another guy the Clipps should look at is Sarunas Jasikevicius, who's finally coming over this year (hopefully). He won't come cheap, but he could be a very good PG.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Radman hasn't had a problem finding min's, Ely has and he isn't an upgrade over Evans or Collison.. Honestly, why in the world would they make a deal straight up?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

VladRad _does_ have trouble finding minutes in Seattle. He's out of there regardless and they'll take the best offer they can get right now. It's not very liekly though, that Ely is the best offer, since I think VladRad and #12 and Brent Barry might be traded to Chicago for Chandler (even though I'm not so sure that's any better for the Sonics). That is the trade that has been discussed by the two teams, but that might not happen either.

In any case, VladRad is a nice role player but he's not worth more than Ely IMO. For Ely, though the Clipps could get a second rounder from Charlotte that could be Luka Bogdanovic, who is a very similar player to VladRad.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

Radmanovic hasn't had trouble finding minutes but he is not a power forward. So if you look at Radmanovic as small forward and see Rashard Lewis in front of him, and Collison coming back, what does Radmanovic do? I think with Ely being able to play center and them wanting to get rid of their back up and evans not able to play center the deal isn't so bad. I wouldn't do it, but Seattle might need that $600k difference in Ely and Radman's salary next year.

A Q for Tskitishvili deal seems like the best deal we could work out, (excluding them promising not to match a deal for Rod White) seeing how last year we let Odom go for free. Hoopshype love him.

" Dirk Nowitzki in the making or just another disappointment for the Nuggets? We'll have to wait some years to find out... Still a project... Quite skilled on the offensive end... Has good shooting stroke and looks good facing the basket... Nice ballhandling skills for a guy his size... Versatile... Can play the shooting guard and power forward spots... Does his best as a small forward... A defensive liability... Must add pounds of muscle."

If nothing more it would mean more touches for Kaman because he wouldn't take as many shots as Q. Not even thinking about how easy it would be for him to shoot over most small forwards. Our pick back and a second rounder seems fair to me seeing as how we would actually be taking a contract off of their hands with Carmelo playing small forward and Nene playing power.

ThaGoods, you're a funny guy, you're consistently throwing wilcox into deals giving him the value of lays potato chips, but wouldn't offer him to the sonics for Radmanovic. You must really hate them. lol :laugh:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't hate Wilcox, in fact I like the guy. But he's in the way. If Elton plays 38 mpg, that only leaves 10 at PF, and Wilcox doesn't belong playing center ever, so Wilcox is a redundant player. Brand without a doubt is the superior player. Also Wilcox is a weak rebounder and he gets exploited in the post. I just think that trading Wilcox while he still has nice trade value is a smart move for the Clipps; specifically because Sofo would be a better rebounder and post defender right off the bat next year, if he were to come over and replace Wilcox in the rotation (not to mention that Sofo can play center, and has a strength advantage not disadvantage over most other players). 

Wilcox has value now, but things change fast in the NBA. One more season like last year, and he'll be talked about as a bust depite being the same age as Emeka Okafor. I think Ramos and Huertas, can help the Clippers more than Wilcox can (those are the two guys I'd like to get for Wilcox). 

And I don't under-rate his value by much. #15, #24 and #25 from Boston is a decent trade; although Ramos might move up a few spots and then Philly at #9 might be interested in Wilcox. 

Basically any moves that I think the Clipps should make, revolve around getting Ramos and Huertas and taking a shot at signing Kobe.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> 
> Another guy the Clipps should look at is Sarunas Jasikevicius, who's finally coming over this year (hopefully). He won't come cheap, but he could be a very good PG.


Quote of the day. Clippers is exact team for Jasikevicius and Saras is the best fit for them. Yes, he wont come cheap, you should pay him around 2 millions and make him sure he would get at least 30 mpg in PG spot. 

Maybe you think the price is too big for a name, which probably is new to some of you, but believe me you would get a best PG out of Europe and a TOP10 PG in the world. Hes better than Vujanic (but because Saras is older, some rate Vujanic as a better prospect), but you will get impact at the same minute and not some questions marks like with Vujanic. Jasikevicius is always a top in making assists in Europe, his passes are so well given, the ones who saw Final Four should have noticed two alley-oops for Anthony Parker in semi's or pass all over the court to Baston in Final. Those were awesome. Also hes a great FT shooter (~90%) and his 3s are the killing ones.

Morealso the guy is an ultimate winner. Thats what Clippers needs the most I think, Saras never gives up, he plays till the end, always fighting for every ball and what is the main thing he makes his teammates better. He unites the team. Hes the real playmaker. 

And one more fact the guy hasnt lost any competition in 2 years. Last year he won 3 titles. Euroleague with Barcelona, Spain's national league and Cup of Spain (was MVP of this tournament). 

In offseason with his National team - Lithuania he won European championships. Lithuania wasnt listed as favourite to win it all, but we did it with a big help of Jasikevicius. At group stage Germany with Nowitzki lost to us by 20. In 1/4 final Jaric and his Serbia&Montenegro couldnt do a thing again great offense run by Saras, who have made 10 assists. In semifinal Tony Parker (France) was owned by Jasikevicius and Lithuania went to the finals, where despite Gasol's (Spain) 36 points we took the trophy. Jasikevicius was no doubt called the MVP of Championships and had 8.2 apg. This number is the best apg for the tournament in 20 years at least. I dont remember any player, who made more than 6 apg in Eurochampionships (dont mix it with Euroleague, which is club competition and Eurochampionships is NT competition).

And the golden boy didnt stop, now hes again a Euroleague champ with Maccabi and though MVP went for Anthony Parker, Saras was the guy who brought Maccabi to Final Four. His 37 points in the decisive game (who wins goes to FF) against Sabonis and Zalgiris helped Maccabi to get to the Final Four.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Zalgirinis, do you really think Jasi will sign for only 2 million next year? I thought he was looking for about 4 or 5 million. And even though many dispute it, I agree he's a top 10 PG in the world. He's a superior player to Andre Miller, Tony Parker, and probably Steve Nash (among others), whom are considered top 10 PGs in the NBA.

Also since I can tell you've seen way more of him than I have (I've only seen him play a handful of times), do you think he could work well with Jaric on the court at the same time?

Even if he's a 4 million per year guy, he's worth signing IMO. Maybe he'd sign a 4 year $14-18 million contract, that would be great for the Clipps.

Jasi, Maggette, Brand, Kaman and a SG/SF (depending on Q's decision)could probably make the playoffs as a 8 or 7 seed if they all stay healthy. 

Of course, though, I think the Clipps should pursue Kobe first, although if Jasi will only cost about $2 mil next year, he and Kobe could possibly both be signed. There's no guarantee with either, but only Phoenix and San Antonio are really trying to sign Jasi, so the Clipps would have pretty good odds if they joined the fray.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, I dont really know that much about money issues. I think hes getting somewhere between 1.2-1.5 million this year. But yea, you may be right about bigger price, because Jasikevicius feels good in Europe and some even consider him Bodiroga type of player in terms of choosing Europe over NBA. So maybe bigger money would help him to decide more easier what to choose.

About him and Jaric in one lineup... I've seen Jaric handful of times here in Europe, was it with Virtus Bologna or his National team, but I havent seen any of his game in NBA. So I dont know what role does he do there? Last year he clearely wasnt only PG, because Andre Miller was in lineup. I think Jasikevicius could work together with almost any players on court, just he must be a PG and Jaric must slide to the other position. 

Im almost sure Spurs dont have big chance to get him, because in there he would get little minutes. And Phoenix... they have Barbosa and Vujanic seems to be going to the league at last, so I doubt they will go strongly after Jasikevicius.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Well that's great news for the Clipps, thanks for the info. From what I gather he'll be in the NBA next year almost for sure since he has an ongoing issue with the coach of Maccabi (who may or may not be the coach next year though). 

The Clippers should definitely put his name as #2 on the FA list.


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

Zalgiris bro.
i understand that you are Lithuanian, and sometimes, Lithuanian people like to make their representitives greater than they really are. 

I've been watching all Maccabi games this season, and Saras is not as big as you make him!
you said that by himself he brought Maccabi to the FF. come on! yes, he scored 37 pts, but one game isnt decisive for a whole season. one day its him, one day its another player. and he didnt even scored the desicive shot of this game! so its not like he won by himself!

this season both Anthony Parker and Nikola Vujcic were much more effective. Parker is the most spectacular player in Europe. Saras is not stable enough, and just like he made some important shots, he also ruined a few game by his own hands with silly mistakes. there's no need to make him better than he is. 

and about selleries, i dont know where you take your number from, but let me tell u something. i can assure you that Saras isnt being paid more than 650k-700k a year. Maccabi just wont give him that.

about him being one of the worlds TOP10 PGs - maybe, maybe not. but Saras has NO chance playing in the NBA.
he's got no defence, he's too slow. any player he will have to guard will score 40 pts over him. i dont think that any team will take such a player for the NBA.

And i dont know where do u people take your news out of.......
from what i read here i might think that Saras 99% will go to the NBA next season.
thats not even close. yes, there is a NBA option, but he had agreed for one more season in Maccabi, and its 50-50 in percents, if u ask me.

and Saras dont have any problem with his coach and they both said that. anyway this coach will probably leave next season so there isnt any problem.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Milos, 

You are 100% wrong about jasikevichius. He IS much better than Vujanic, Jaric, Lakovic and IS Best playmaker in Europe. He is in top-5 in the world.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

5 million, basically the MLE, for a guy who's never proven one thing in an NBA game is too much.

3, maybe 4 tops.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I seen Sarunas a few times. He is good, but he is turnover prone.

He can hit a three like no one's buisness but, isn't good at help defense.

For the Clips he'd be great.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Milos</b>!
> 
> I've been watching all Maccabi games this season, and Saras is not as big as you make him!
> you said that by himself he brought Maccabi to the FF. come on! yes, he scored 37 pts, but one game isnt decisive for a whole season. one day its him, one day its another player. and he didnt even scored the desicive shot of this game! so its not like he won by himself!


Maybe he isnt as big as I make him, but you sound like 37 points in the decisive go-or-die game doesnt matter, because he didnt scored the last points. If you saw the game, his 2 points + foul with 13 seconds left and 6 pts trailing were crucial too. And you say that one game isnt decisive for whole season, but it was, because if Maccabi had lost that they wont be at Final Four. And come on... 37 points...



> this season both Anthony Parker and Nikola Vujcic were much more effective. Parker is the most spectacular player in Europe. Saras is not stable enough, and just like he made some important shots, he also ruined a few game by his own hands with silly mistakes. there's no need to make him better than he is.


Maybe Parker and Vujcic were more effective, but Saras was connecting link. Im sure no matter how many shots he missed, he was the guy which united the team and made his teammates better. Hes the mental leader, which all teams dream to have. 



> and about selleries, i dont know where you take your number from, but let me tell u something. i can assure you that Saras isnt being paid more than 650k-700k a year. Maccabi just wont give him that.


Well, 1.5 is from the sky I agree, but hes geting 1 million at least for sure. Because Barcelona offered him 0.6, so why he should change the team. Pamesa in offseason ofered him 1 million, but he turned them down and chose Maccabi so it has to be more than 1 million.



> And i dont know where do u people take your news out of... from what i read here i might think that Saras 99% will go to the NBA next season.
> thats not even close. yes, there is a NBA option, but he had agreed for one more season in Maccabi, and its 50-50 in percents, if u ask me.


Yea, thats really weird. I agree with you on this one. He didnt sound like hes for sure wants to go to NBA. Its 50-50 at best.



> and Saras dont have any problem with his coach and they both said that. anyway this coach will probably leave next season so there isnt any problem.


Denying talks dont start without reason. Saras havent said any bad thing on Gershon, even if he was provoked and asked about it for hundred times. But Gershon had some interviews where he critised Saras. Morealso Saras didnt start in begining of the season, thats kinda of insult for such quality player. And Saras was benched for whole second half in Maccabi-Zalgiris game, not last in TOP16, but B group. Benched for whole 2 quarters... I dont think that it is normal.

You can see the videos from Final Four with him and check how awesome Saras is no matter what Milos says.

Amazing behind back pass to Baston vs CSKA 

Alley-up pass to Parker (second in a row) 

Triple after which CSKA didnt come back anymore 

Saras hits second triple in a row to give Maccabi a spark in the final 

Pass to Parker in fastbreak vs Skipper 

Pass through all the court to Baston dunk


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Great post Zalgirinis.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the information and links, Zalgirinis. I will have to do some research on him to find out more.


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

Hey, dont get me wrong.
i dont say that Saras isnt one of the best players in Europe. but i think that he's not good for the NBA. he is a great offensive player but very slow for the NBA, and with his defence every NBA play will have his best game of his career.

37 is a lot, but u know how is it.... once u have a good game all the balls goes to you.. and that was his day.... in such a team, with so many quality players, every day its someone else..

i think he's better staying here, but he have to decide and not give Maccabi such a late answer like he did last summer.

About his relations with coach Gershon, i think that those things u described, just made him respect Gershon more and more.
he knows in one hand that Gershon trust him and give him a lot of responsibility, and in the other hand he respect him now... 
from what i heard their relations are not just 'good' but are really good..


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I alway's wondered what happened to Maceo and Anthony!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This is what I think the Clippers should do: If the Clippers cannot get Kobe, then I say that they resign Q and try to sign Nash to a good deal. That way they have a player that can create and make the Clippers a fast paced offensive team again. They draft a G/SG for future purposes. If the Clippers do get Kobe then I think that Q is gone and the Clippers should draft a high quality PG that could possibly have an impact in the league immediately.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

As long as the point that we draft, can run an uptempo game.. look to pass first and actually guard his man, we'll be better off than we've been in decade's!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm not sure if Gordon can run an up-tempo system, UConn was more into ball control. The same pretty much goes for Harris, but I tend to favor Gordon because of his clear edge in shooting. After them though Telfair and Huertas are both great up-tempo PGs, but both are defensive liabilities and Telfair can't shoot. 

PGs the Clipps could sign though, include Saras and Nash. Although I think investing big money in Nash would be a dumb move with his Brazilian clone (Huertas) available to be taken in the late first or early second. Saras though could really be the missing piece for the Clipps, and few players are as competetive as Saras (which rubs off on teamates).

If the Clipps want to draft a PG fine, but I think they'd be best served by waiting a year and looking at Jarrett Jack, Deron Williams, Chris Paul and Ray Felton, all of whom I'd take over the PGs in this draft. If Gordon could prove he wasn't a combo G, my opinion would be defferent, but banking on a combo G isn't the best tactic.

If the Clipps don't have a shot at Kobe (or if they do), they should definitely offer Saras a 6 year $16.2 million contract (starting at 2 mil with 12.5% raises), with a team option after year one and three, and the sixth year as a player option.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

A young un experinced point will not help the Clips they were turning into a great team with McInnis. That is the type of point they need run the team and can hit clutch shots and they wont need to tutor him. It's time for them to start winning some damm games not babying all these young players.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> A young un experinced point will not help the Clips they were turning into a great team with McInnis. That is the type of point they need run the team and can hit clutch shots and they wont need to tutor him. It's time for them to start winning some damm games not babying all these young players.


Agreed, the Clippers need a PG who will contribute and a veteran will do that. Thats why I said Nash could be a good fit if he comes cheap.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i would actually like nash over bryant. With bryant, the clippers would have to get rid of magette or richardson. With nash, he could be the missing piece of the puzzle. His game is perfect for the players the clippers have. Id still also try to trade down in the draft to get utahs picks and get telfair to back up nash and jaric, and then another shooting guard.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> i would actually like nash over bryant. With bryant, the clippers would have to get rid of magette or richardson. With nash, he could be the missing piece of the puzzle. His game is perfect for the players the clippers have. Id still also try to trade down in the draft to get utahs picks and get telfair to back up nash and jaric, and then another shooting guard.



You are insane. There is no reason to take Nash over Bryant. Q can play back up and can be trade bait. Kobe is younger better and more dominant than nash.

Clippers have cogs, they are waiting for a star.


Also, how do you guys feel about Damon Stoudamaire. I know he's a trailblazer but the last thing he does it suck.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clips need a pass first point and can score when needed and I dont think Damon can play that role.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

What about picking up Eddie Griffin? Do you think he would accept an invite?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I think Clippers main problem is to get a good PG and a player who can help for make this team popular so here's my plan

Draft Ben Gordon or s. Livingston if are the chance Trade

Clippers Gets:
Vince Carter
Roger Mason jr.

Raptors Gets:
Quentin Richardson (sign & trade)
M. Ely
Marko Jaric

pg-Ben Gordon or S. Livingston/C. Duhon 
sg-Vince/
sf-C. Maggete/Matt Barnes
pf-E. Brand/C. Wilcox
c-C. Kaman/ Predrag Drobnjak


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derelict</b>!
> What about picking up Eddie Griffin? Do you think he would accept an invite?


I'd pick him up for summer league, of course the kid is going to get calls, basically someone is going to get a recent former lotto pick for the minimum, you can't pass that opp. him..

He just needs to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:sour: :hurl: Vince


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok, ive changed my mind as far as the clippers draft goes. My first choice is still that the clippers get miles back in the off season. However whether they do or not, this is what id like to see happen:

1. Give richardson a contract extension, or match whatever offer he is given to lock him up like magette and brand.

2. Trade their high lottery pick, (another another future pick, or throwaway player if their pick isnt in the top 5) to utah for their two first round picks. (remember, clippers dont have a 2nd rounder this year. )

3. With their two picks, take telfair, and ha seung jin. 

Now the reasoning: Telfair is self explanatory. Clippers like him, hed be a good backup to jaric, brings a lot of fans to the place. Jin i like because hes a lot more athletic than originally thought. Workouts are going great now. Has huge upside because of his age. Also, LA has a HUGE korean american community, having him on the team, especially being the firs tkorean, would be even a lot better than having wang on team before with the chinese community. He would also be able to be a decent opton off the bench.

Thus my idea for the lineup next year:

PG - Jaric, Telfair, House. (i dont want dooling back unless he signs the qualifying offer for a year)

SG - Richardson, Simmons,

SF - Magette, Barnes

PF - Brand, Wilcox, Ely

C - Kaman, Drobniyuck, Jin

Now, some positions might seem a bit thin. However, remember this: Jaric and house both can play SG. Any of the SG's can play SF if needed. 

It could be stated that without a big free agent, or huge impact rookie, this team isnt that much better than last years team. However, remember, last year, clippers had way too many injuries. If they can stay healthy, this team could be a very deep team that could snatch the 6-8 playoff seed next year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is some interesting reading. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/196022p-169332c.html


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

THEY SHOULD GET JAMEER NELSON OR BEN GORDON


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Ok, ive changed my mind as far as the clippers draft goes. My first choice is still that the clippers get miles back in the off season. However whether they do or not, this is what id like to see happen:
> 
> 1. Give richardson a contract extension, or match whatever offer he is given to lock him up like magette and brand.
> ...


nah i keep the early pick and draft Livingston, Gordon or Harris 

pg-LIVINGSTON/GORDON/HARRIS
sg-Q
sf-Corey
pf-Brand
c-Kaman.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

A veteran point better be starting at point if they want to make the playoffs.:upset: There will be a big diffence in the roster next year. I think only Kaman, Brand, Maggette, Simmons are the only ones that for sure will be on the team.


----------

